# fishing looks good in Louisiana so tell me why again , i cant fish 170 miles east



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is the Govoner of LA fishing with Tommy Pellegrin last week. 

His reports were amazing , as always.................

Louisiana Fishing & Hunting Reports with Pictures

this closure is killing me.....


----------

